# c.a parsons and co ltd hellpp plz newbie :)



## beckjust (Aug 14, 2011)

HEY IM NOT SURE IF IM IN THE RIGHT PLACE LOL BUT IM HOPING SOMEONE CAN HELP  
can i trace what my plaque once belonged to?
my daughter just brought a plaque from a steam turbine for her pap as a pressent 
its made by a company C.A Parsons & co run by the man who i believe invented or first patented the steam tubine the company made lots of boats for the navy in the 1900 ,it has the details K.W 60000 C.M.R R.P.M 3OOO NO 3064
I was just wondering if there was any way of finding out where this may of come from from it detals as she would love to pop in a info sheat as he is steam engin crazy 

im not afraid of doing a little reserch but dont have a clue where to start so and help or tips would be much appreciated 
many thanks in advance Becky


----------



## Bob_F (Jun 14, 2004)

This looks like a plaque from a Turbo Generator out of a Power Station 60,000KW or 60 Megawatts, Continuous Maximum Rating and running at 3,000 Revs Per Minute. This would indicate a 50 Hz generator and would be from someplace in the UK. North American generators run at 3,600 RPM which give 60 Hz. The No 3064 will be the serial number, contact a local power station and they maybe able to help. From the unit size I imagine this would have come from an old power station. Hope this helps.

Bob_F


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

Google 

charles Parsons turbinia 

and you will find plenty about the developer of the steam turbine.

Tony


----------



## beckjust (Aug 14, 2011)

Thankyou to both of you for your replys i will start looking in to it again today. It gives me a great starting point if i do manage to find out i will post it on here also hope u all have a great day i have my coffee to to get stuck in lol


----------



## gb420917 (May 7, 2014)

I work for Siemens (Parsons)works I'll check the records for machine 3064 and post what I find for you


----------



## gb420917 (May 7, 2014)

Hi checked the company records and:
60 000 Kw 
3000 rpm
stop valve pressure 900 lb/sq.inch (gauge)
stop valve temperature 900 F
Station name: Keadby Bridge
Frame Type TTA 90
Order date Sept 11 1951
3 Cylinder machine using 600 Series blading end tightened (HP) open ended and thin tipped on the IP and LP.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/domesday/dblock/GB-480000-411000/page/9 may be the one


----------

